# New TableRock Collar



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just bought a new collar for Red. This collar will be used as a tie out collar once I move to my new location I'll be moving Red to a chain space(chain setup pics below) Here are some pics of the collar its a 3ply 2" nylon collar.










a few of red in his new collar




























Here is a picture of his chain setup 12' 1/4" high grade transport logging chain, 1/4" swivel, 2" inch O rings, 1/4" cold shut links.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

awesome! Red's a Red Hot Masterpiece!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nice! My chain set up is just about the same! That collar is WICKED! i like the eyeholes, my boys 4" is freying as its just holes inthe nylon


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

good solid collar. nothing glamorous, but strong and functional. thats the best right there.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> awesome! Red's a Red Hot Masterpiece!!!


Thanks for the compliment



MISSAPBT said:


> Nice! My chain set up is just about the same! That collar is WICKED! i like the eyeholes, my boys 4" is freying as its just holes inthe nylon


Yeah I think this is about the best chain setup you could possiably do. I'm really impressed with the collar it should hold up good. Sorry to hear about your collar gettin ready to die out on ya.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> good solid collar. nothing glamorous, but strong and functional. thats the best right there.


Yeah I didn't want anything flashy, I wanted something to keep my dog safe and secure.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

looking good!! I see your keeping Riots new BF nice and hunky for her


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

Always nice to see someone using a good chain setup!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> looking good!! I see your keeping Riots new BF nice and hunky for her


Thank you, yeah I try to keep him lookin sharp, but if shes picky she still might not go for him lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweet collar  He looks great in it.  I love that big ol Red boy he's gorgeous


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Thank you, yeah I try to keep him lookin sharp, but if shes picky she still might not go for him lol


She's a hussy! She loves just about everyone as long as they are down for a fast run and some good play she's good to go 
She she gets going she looks like a deer, she is super quick and can turn on a dime and love to play catch me if you can. :reindeer:


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Sweet collar  He looks great in it.  I love that big ol Red boy he's gorgeous


Thanks for the compliment kg, the collar is really nice I would recommend it to anyone.



performanceknls said:


> She's a hussy! She loves just about everyone as long as they are down for a fast run and some good play she's good to go
> She she gets going she looks like a deer, she is super quick and can turn on a dime and love to play catch me if you can. :reindeer:


Red loves to run, he can run really fast but he is not good in the turns  (he is like an old school american muscle car lol) so Riot would lose him there


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

gorgeous dog and what a cool collar


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

nice looking dog, collar looks nice!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Czar said:


> gorgeous dog and what a cool collar


Thanks for the comment and for looking



~StangChick~ said:


> nice looking dog, collar looks nice!


Thanks for the comment and for looking


----------

